# Battery pack



## rdzmzda (May 17, 2012)

Ok so usually I would buy the authentic canon equipment, but I am looking to buy an external battery pack for my 580 ex ii and am I thinking that the manufacturer does not really matter on this does it? After all they both take 8 aa batteries and I plan on using the same rechargeable batteries that I use in my flash now. All they essentially are is a holder for the batteries and a connector to the flash right? Just looks like a nice way to save about 150 bucks. I am more specifically talking about the cp-e4 vs some other no name brand off ebay.


----------



## gsgary (May 17, 2012)

Calumet have a nice looking one, over here it is only £139


----------



## bratkinson (May 17, 2012)

The cheapskate in me asks why use a battery pack when another set or two of rechargeable batteries might work better, and cost less?

When I was using my 550 EX with 'regular' Energizers, after 30 flashes or so, the cycle time was noticably slower.  I switched to a 580 EX II and Eneloops batteries and WHAT A DIFFERENCE!  Cycle time is phenominal with freshly charged batteries, and still in the out-of-this-world fast 100+ flashes later!  I used to put new Energizers in my 550 EX about 1 set every 30 minutes, shooting indoors at church.  I still carry two extra sets of charged-up Eneloops now...I have yet to put in a fresh set while shooting!  I can't say enough about the combination!


----------



## Overread (May 17, 2012)

Battery packs have their bonuses, the recycle speed increases a lot and the longlevity of the combined setup is greatly extended. Downside is you have to watch your bursts, heat build up is a risk and whilst higher end flashes like the 580 should shut off when they get too hot they can still run a risk of overheating and blowing the bulb if you are firing a lot of fast shots (be they low or high powered).


Myself I've got a  PIXEL TD-381  battery pack; same 8 cell arrangement, though it wins out over many of the cheaper competition by allowing the flash to charge from two sets of 4 instead of one set of 8 batteries inside it (which also means it can run well with just a half load of 4 batteries). 
It makes a tiny ticking sound when running (generally quieter than IS/AF so you won't really notice it at all). Myself I've not had any problems, though I tend to pair it more with the canon macro twinflash (its a joy for that older flash and really makes it perform considerably faster!).


----------



## Buckster (May 17, 2012)

I use battery packs for all four of my speedlights (two 580EXII and two Yongnuo YN565EX).  I have two genuine Canon CP-E4 and two Pixel TD-381 packs.  I plug in either brand of the battery packs with either brand of speedlight, and it doesn't seem to make any difference - they all work virtually the same, as fars as I've been able to tell.

As soon as I went to a battery pack, there was a significant increase in performance when it comes to recycle time (it seems instant - all day), and I can shoot all day without needing to change out batteries in anything.

I also use Eneloops in all my gear.


----------



## rdzmzda (May 17, 2012)

Thanks a lot guys looks like I was right in my original thinking this is something I can cheap out on a bit and still get great results.


----------

